# Any plumbers on here?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just need to ask a question about toilet cistern flushes.

I have a hidden cistern with a push button flush, the end of the cable that goes in to the switch on the back of the button has snapped off.

1). Can you buy and replace just this cable or does the whole flush cistern have to be replaced?

2) just reading reviews on the fluidmaster dual flush unit 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/fluidmaster-push-button-cable-dual-flush-valve/51173
(which mine is slightly older version of) most are saying it's relatively easy. Any advice on this be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

maybe try diynot forum as ive always found them helpfull


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

For what they cost replace the lot. 

Look under your toilet cistern and see what state the nuts are in. As you'll have to take the cistern off to fix, the close coupling kit may as well be replaced at the same time. You can end up putting it back together and it doesn't seal correctly. The coupling kit will either be a rubber doughnut or a foam looking one, but there is different size. If your water inlet has a iso valve on it make sure it turns off completely, if not make sure you can turn the mains off. On the bottom entry fill valve, if yours has a plastic thread go steady tightening it back up you can strip them dead easy and it'll **** water everywhere


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

wish wash said:


> For what they cost replace the lot.
> 
> Look under your toilet cistern and see what state the nuts are in. As you'll have to take the cistern off to fix, the close coupling kit may as well be replaced at the same time. You can end up putting it back together and it doesn't seal correctly. The coupling kit will either be a rubber doughnut or a foam looking one, but there is different size. If your water inlet has a iso valve on it make sure it turns off completely, if not make sure you can turn the mains off. On the bottom entry fill valve, if yours has a plastic thread go steady tightening it back up you can strip them dead easy and it'll **** water everywhere


It's side fill and yes the iso valve is nice and free, will stop by screwfix tomorrow afternoon and pick up the kit. I was trying to avoid taking the whole thing off, but it is simple enough to get at so looks like a my afternoon tomorrow is taken care of


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's side fill then check the condition of the fibre washer inside. Always good practice to change it


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I had an older fluidmaster unit, and the cable snapped off as well. Despite trying to re-attach it, it was never right again, so I bought a new unit, which comes with a new design and so will hopefully last longer!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

transtek said:


> I had an older fluidmaster unit, and the cable snapped off as well. Despite trying to re-attach it, it was never right again, so I bought a new unit, which comes with a new design and so will hopefully last longer!


I've bodged if for tonight, I put the cable where it's meant to be then put in a pop rivet and popped it in place, basically crushing the cable into the nylon lever, it flushes ok but as I've shortened the wire doing this, you have to push the wire back in the sleeve to stop the water flowing into the toilet. It's only for one night and it's better than having no flush at all. This unit was originally put in in 2011 so it's lasted well


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

If you can get a replacement of the same brand that is in you can swap it over without having too much effort. Just turn the body of the valve in the cistern usually anticlockwise about quarter of a turn and the valve should pull out. Fit the new one in reverse.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I do loads of these.Don't take the whole thing apart if it's trouble. The main body of the flush unit comes off. Press down and spin it a quarter turn (clockwise I think) you can then disassemble and put the cable in.
All the toilets in work are these and what I have found is that the new fluid master ones are identical to the old discontinued mcfee ones. Separate the new one to see how it twists apart and then take the old unit off your cistern in the same way. I would even fit the new cable to your existing flush if the new one didn't twist on.
Saves disturbing the fill pipe and seal or the dough nut if your close coupled.
Water must be isolated or the cistern will keep filling.
My biggest problem with these is sometimes they don't always seal and shut off so you end up with a drip or flow of water into the pan.
Hope that helps.:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome responses, thanks peeps.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, it always has to be me. I thought ide be clever and remove my old flush unit first, (twist and go) and then take it to go get an identical replacement then it would be a 2 min fix. Popped in to screwfix, B&Q, plumbase and another bathroom suppliers and low and behold I have the only make no one local stocks “WRAS!”

So ended back up at screwfix and walked out with a flomaster unit. I suppose to fix the complete unit took less than 10 mins to fit, really simple to get my complete cistern out, didn’t even have to disconnect the water feed as that was via a steel braided flexi hose. Jobs a goodun.


----------

